# White Crown Mason Jar Caps - Composition Gaskets



## jane8851 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi All,
 Anyone know the age of these and whether it's worth it to put them on eBay? Three complete boxes with contents.
 Thanks!


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 15, 2009)

One more photo:


----------



## capsoda (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Jane, They only go for about 5 bucks a box on ebay.


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Warren. They'll go to my booth at the flea market then.


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 16, 2009)

Jane,

 I would be interested in purchasing them. One box or all. Please send me an e-mail at lisap@fireking.com with price and shipping costs if you still have them and are interested in selling.

 Thanks,

 Lisa


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 16, 2009)

Email sent!


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 16, 2009)

Got it. Thanks..... Sold....


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank-you so much Jane. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Lisa! They'll go out in tomorrow's mail. 

 Jane


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Jane & Lisa - You can get more infomation on jar ring boxes at this site:  http://fruitjarrings.multiply.com/
 I usually don't say much about them on this site - but when given the opportunity ....  - Tammy


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW! I never knew there were so many! Some of them are beautiful, and so many different designs. I don't collect them but I can see why someone would. Thanks for sharing, Tammy.


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 18, 2009)

Tammy,

 Thanks for the great link. I'm with Jane, I didn't have a clue there were so many. Please feel free to comment on jar rings anytime you get the urge. I love to learn new things.


----------



## stormysouth (Feb 25, 2009)

Tammy,

 Got them last night. Thanks a bunch. They're awesome!

 Lisa


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 25, 2009)

GREAT! I'm glad you're happy.


----------

